# Water in Trunk



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi all. Anyone else find water in the spare tire well? Happened a few months ago, I drained it, replaced seal which seems tight. This weekend found some more, although a lot less this time. 

How do you think the water is getting in? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Had your tail lights replaced anytime recently?
Are you sure the truck seal is installed correctly?

best way I've found to fix the problem is to climb in the trunk with a flashlight and have someone hose down the back end of the car.
you might have to pull off all the trim around the ede of the trunk- namely around the tail lights and bottom seal on the trunk near the latch.

eventually you'll find it.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Matt93SE said:


> Had your tail lights replaced anytime recently?
> Are you sure the truck seal is installed correctly?
> 
> best way I've found to fix the problem is to climb in the trunk with a flashlight and have someone hose down the back end of the car.
> ...


I've been having this issue and thought it was the taillights. Is this common? Why aren't seals doing their job? I chalked the crap out of them, so we'll see what happens. What did you do to fix it?


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope, no replacement of tails or any other logical reason for it. Seal is a bitch to put back in, so I don't think that's it. Plus doesn't seem likely the water could be entering from below, rather than above.

Hasn't happened again, so haven't taken further action. Thanks for posts.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> Nope, no replacement of tails or any other logical reason for it. Seal is a bitch to put back in, so I don't think that's it. Plus doesn't seem likely the water could be entering from below, rather than above.
> 
> Hasn't happened again, so haven't taken further action. Thanks for posts.



Wrong. Found several posts after I had this issue. I chaulked the crap out of them and now no leaks. Poor design I guess. I wondered why these had the black seal on them (not rubber) when I got replacements. Never heard of this issue before though, but it worked.


----------



## spawnie7 (Feb 19, 2011)

I too am having water in my trunk. However I have resealed the tail lights and still getting water in. I tried dumping loads of water in and trying to trace its source but can't find anything. Any other ideas?


----------

